# My piggie listing of plants I bought today....



## Candace (Jul 29, 2007)

Alright, please no haters. There have been many times I've been jealous of others plant purchases. I do have duplicates of a couple that I plan to bloom out, pick the one I like best and offer the other up for auction to support the forum. I will be spending the next few days repotting into s/h. Photos would be just plain mean, don't you think? :evil:

1 Anglocaste Olympus
5 NBS-BS Mem. B. Jernigan (compot)
4 NBS-BS Mem. B. Jernigan (compot)
1 NBS (Bianka ‘Chico’s’ HCC/AOS x Roth. ‘Laura Leann’ FCC/AOS)
5 large seedlings tigrinum ‘Jose’ x self (compot)
5 med/small seedlings tigrinum ‘Jose’ x self (compot)
1 B.S. parishii ‘Dry Creek’
1 B.S. maudiae x Tautzianum
1 in bud maudiae x Tautzianum
1 large seedling ciliore(sp?)
4 large seedlings primulinum v. purp. (compot)
2 med seedlings veniferum (compot) a callosum variety
1 B.S. Starling x Incantation
1 B.S. Mem. Larry Heuer (mal. ‘High Spirits’ x emersonii ‘Lorna’ AM/AOS)
1 B.S. liemiana
3 small seedlings malipoense (compot)
1 NBS Angel Hair
1BS Angel Hair
1 BS chamberlianum
1 BS tonsum x greyii
1 in bud tonsum x greyii
1 BS Milmore ‘Spanish Tile’
1 BS Emerald
1 BS Bel Royal
1 iffy roebelini x sanderianum
1 BS Mario ‘Fine War’
1 B.S. sukakulii
1 BS urbanianum
1 NBS haynaldianum ‘Woodbrook’AM x sanderianum
1 BS Luk luk
1 BS Pink Sky(Lady Isabel x delenatii)
3 large sangii seedlings
1 large seedling sukhakulii ‘Los Osos’ HCC x ‘Pozo’
1 BS Via Figueroa ‘Chico’s’ x Sand Hills
1 BS Kay Rinnaman ‘Amber Snow’ HCC
1 NBS Sanders Pride
1 BS Mem. Jack Tonkin ‘San Leandro’
1 NBS appletonianum
1 BS Olivia ‘Archie’
1 BS curtisii
1 BS curtisii alba
1 seedling curtisii alba
1 seedling tonsum alba


----------



## Hien (Jul 29, 2007)

Did I read it wrong?
You buy all of these on one single day?
WOW !


----------



## Grandma M (Jul 29, 2007)

What a FANTASTIC list. Spending all day repotting these would be like opening Christmas gifts. :clap::clap: Want some help????????

Pictures would be great. oke:

What was the occasion? Was there a big sale, or did you go to Parkside? Whatever it was it must have been loads of fun.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 29, 2007)

color me super jealous...
if you want someone to take that parishii off your hands, i'm your man! same goes for many of the other species...
enjoy your haul!


----------



## Marco (Jul 29, 2007)

Thats a sweet and gynormous haul.

You have just put my recent purchase to shame!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 29, 2007)

For those that missed the post, the Paph House was going out of business.
That haynald x sand sounds great .... as well as the tigrinums, Angel Hair, Larry Heuer, & I would have loved to get my hands on one sangii, let alone 3!
I don't hate you, just envy you!


----------



## Candace (Jul 29, 2007)

Yes, repotting will be fun... Finding space for them even more fun! My local OS auction is on Weds. and I always open up some bench space by donating some divisions etc. so I will make the room.

I was just teasing about the hater thing, I know you guys want divisions someday, so you have to be nice to me!oke::rollhappy:


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 29, 2007)

have i ever told you how much of a positive roll model i've seen you as?
also, you look very nice today....


----------



## bwester (Jul 29, 2007)

why do you have to ruin them all with s/h oke:


----------



## Candace (Jul 29, 2007)

> have i ever told you how much of a positive roll model i've seen you as?
> also, you look very nice today....


:rollhappy:

Yup, they're all going in s/h...(Evil Laugh) MUUUHHAAAAA.

The sangii I put in s/h several months ago is a happy camper. The only ones I'm a little worried about are the tigrinum. I probably won't disturb their compot for a while since they look so happy.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2007)

Just say "No!".


----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2007)

Hien said:


> Did I read it wrong?
> You buy all of these on one single day?
> WOW !



That is a huge haul for one day. Are you going commercial???


----------



## Candace (Jul 29, 2007)

> That is a huge haul for one day. Are you going commercial???



Ah, no. Just a lot of love to share is all.


----------



## rdhed (Jul 29, 2007)

So Candace...it looks like after such a bargain "HAUL" you'll need to update your photo with an even bigger head. :rollhappy: (notice the color of this post..Candace:wink


----------



## Renegayde (Jul 29, 2007)

LOL Candace bought enough orchids to send each of us one apiece right?????


----------



## Candace (Jul 29, 2007)

I've been BBQing leca today and repotting. Yum, the scent of left over burger meat on the grill and primeagra. Great roots on all so far. I've probably gotten through 1/3 of them. I'm going to have to keep them isolated in my bath tub for a few weeks though, as I've got to treat for mealies. Hope noone gets sick and needs to soak in the jetted tub, 'cause it isn't going to happen:>

I also spent some time moving plants around to open up some bench space. Hope any forum members that live in a decent driving distance were able to go to the sale today.


----------



## bwester (Jul 29, 2007)

grrrrrr mealies. i hate those little bastards with a passion.
I like Candace's avatar, btw. always makes me laugh, though I do picture her with more hair.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 29, 2007)

Renegayde said:


> LOL Candace bought enough orchids to send each of us one apiece right?????



_I AGREE - will she? _


----------



## bwester (Jul 29, 2007)

Candace has good breeding intentions with her new chids, should be exciting.


----------



## Candace (Jul 30, 2007)

> I AGREE - will she?



Oh, I'll be listing a couple of plants for auction to support the forum...feel free to bid away. But first they have to be repotted, sprayed for critters-and in some cases bloomed out. It's only fair for me to keep the one I like best:> Heather and Blake spend a lot of $ on this forum and rely on donations to help them out...rather than charging vendors to participate etc. This week will be very busy for me. Local OS auction on Weds. Driving 4 hrs. to pick up brother and family and bringing them to the airport the next day. They're moving to Hawaii again for probably 4 years for the Navy. Sniff..


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 30, 2007)

You more than have your hands full - wish I lived closer I'd help you out!


----------



## Hien (Jul 30, 2007)

Candace said:


> Oh, I'll be listing a couple of plants for auction to support the forum...feel free to bid away. But first they have to be repotted, sprayed for critters-and in some cases bloomed out. It's only fair for me to keep the one I like best:> Heather and Blake spend a lot of $ on this forum and rely on donations to help them out...rather than charging vendors to participate etc. This week will be very busy for me. Local OS auction on Weds. Driving 4 hrs. to pick up brother and family and bringing them to the airport the next day. They're moving to Hawaii again for probably 4 years for the Navy. Sniff..



I envy their predicament.
Oh, what suffering it is to be forced to live in Hawaii.
I would be so lucky


----------



## Candace (Jul 30, 2007)

> I envy their predicament.
> Oh, what suffering it is to be forced to live in Hawaii.
> I would be so lucky
> Edit/Delete Message



You know there are the obvious pluses about living in Hawaii. But there are some severe negatives as well. They lived there for 4 years already doing another stint at the naval base...The island is horrendously expensive since it's a tourist destination so with Navy pay, you can't afford to do much, let alone eat out.

The most important negative is the school system. It rates the absolute LAST in the nation. Talk about scary. My nephew will be starting 1st grade and my niece will be starting kindergarten in 2 years. so this isn't a great situation to be in. 

Lastly, both my nephew and niece are blonde, blonde....like white haired and my brother and wife say they aren't treated too kindly by locals. My brother has dark hair like me, but my sister in law has white blonde hair and since they've lived there for 4 years already I believe them on this.

They actually wanted to go to Germany or Japan for the 4 years that my brother has left. But, they got sent back to Hawaii. They are mainly worried about the school system, and I don't blame them. At least we'll have family to go visit since we enjoy going to Hawaii.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 30, 2007)

Sheds a bit different light on the subject doesn't it!


----------



## Phal pal (Jul 31, 2007)

Candace - why would anyone hate you for purchasing such a great collection of plants! Jealous of the ability to make such a vast purchase maybe, but hate???? - Never.
Here I am proud of purchasing two new plants and you can purchase a whole collection at one time - WOW. You bought more in one day than I have in my whole collection so you can colour me green - big time - LOL


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 31, 2007)

Woah! :crazy: I looked at this post before and for some reason I missed the shear quantity of purchase power that was excercised! :drool: It's good to finally have a great role model.

and wait what is that I hear you plants saying....

"Hell no! We won't go! Condemned to death in semi-hy-dro!" 

Seems to work for you though. Im mystified.


----------



## Candace (Jul 31, 2007)

> "Hell no! We won't go! Condemned to death in semi-hy-dro!"



Man, you rock haters sure are a tough crowdoke: So far, none of them are jumping out of it...when that happens I'll stop using it, I promise.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 1, 2007)

Candace said:


> Man, you rock haters sure are a tough crowdoke: So far, none of them are jumping out of it...when that happens I'll stop using it, I promise.


Mine didn't jump out. They just rotted their roots.


----------

